

Would you buy Pepsi Jeans? - franticromantic
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/01/17/some-diversification-i-missed/

======
electromagnetic
Having grown up in the UK, and having spent much time in France, and a fair
amount of time elsewhere in Europe, I've certainly never seen pepsi brand
jeans before.

Where I lived, Pepsi was difficult to find, and I believe the area of the UK I
lived in actually had one of the youngest demographics, which is allegedly
Pepsi's target audience. I've been throughout France, from Paris through to
remote rural villages, and I've barely seen Pepsi there either.

It wasn't until I moved to Canada that I really saw Pepsi everywhere. Where
food courts alternate between Coke and Pepsi products. In the UK, the only
place I ever saw selling Pepsi products was KFC.

Supermarkets carried pepsi products, however they might only have a tenth of
the stock compared to Coke and the local drink manufacturers. Quite
surprisingly Irn-Bru usually had similar stocking in the 2L bottled sections.
When it came down to cans and bottles, Lucozade usually had double the stock
of Pepsi, and Coke obviously dominated.

Edit: In my local convenience store, I believe Pepsi actually lost out to
Dandelion and Burdock.

